# Remove CA Firewall



## TangoSierra (Feb 8, 2007)

Need to remove CA firewall. Removed all known CA software to install McAfee. Getting "Found New Hardware" at startup for "HIPS Configurator Interpreter". HiJack This shows no hits for CA. Any ideas how to remove?


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Has the service been disabled? Disable the HIPS Configurator Interpreter service (UmxCfg) by going to Start -> Run... -> services.msc . Do you have anything under C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\HIPSEngine\UmxCfg.exe?


----------



## TangoSierra (Feb 8, 2007)

The HIPS Configurator Interpreter service (UmxCfg) is not running under services.msc . The UmxCfg.exe file could not be found after searching all files and folders on the C: drive including hidden files. Message still appears.


----------

